# Calling all Motoheads. Help Needed.



## OPium46 (26/7/18)

Hi all, 

Anyone know some things about quad bikes?

I have a '92 Blaster that just won't start. I have tried everything to get this thing running. 
- There is fuel getting through (wet spark plug).
- There is compression.
- There is spark.

I thought it might be a timing issue so I pulled the flywheel off, but everything looks OK in there.

Can anyone make some suggestions? Maybe I'm overlooking something?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (26/7/18)

Have you changed the float level of the carb at all? If so, it could be flooding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn (26/7/18)

Are you using premix 2stroke?
Can't remember if the blaster has an oil pump. Haven't played with one in over 10years...

Also check the condition of the reed valves. They could be bent outta shape. Try some quick start or carb cleaner with the air box off. Will be a 2 person job though as you won't be able to spray while kick starting. 

Have a fire extinguisher handy... You know.. just in case

Good luck and post some pics

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/7/18)

I once put Zippo lighter fluid on the air filter to start my bike. 
It was not used for a few months and just won't start. I did basic checks like spark, fuel and compression then put some lighter fluid and bingo instant start.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (27/7/18)

Check ignition,sometimes fire is not enough then you need to have it towed or pushed really fast. If it starts that way your magneto might need upgrading or cleaning and resetting. or too much compression.could also be your carb.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

